# Picking Delivery Area



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

does anybody know how to get to app to ask you where do you want to do deliveries? refreshing the app I got ask Wet do you want to deliver and I chose the wrong one now I am stuck in the wrong warehouse I want to get the app to ask me again, any ideas besides getting in contact with amazon?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sign out, clear t the app data, reboot your phone. Should ask you a second time.


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

where**


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mundobryanrd said:


> where**


Where what?


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

no, i was correcting what i first wrote.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Email flex "support" Haha. ? Seriously how do so many people "accidentally" pick and confirm the wrong warehouse. Wish this was an automatic dq for not following very clear directions during the on boarding process.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Mundobryanrd said:


> does anybody know how to get to app to ask you where do you want to do deliveries? refreshing the app I got ask Wet do you want to deliver and I chose the wrong one now I am stuck in the wrong warehouse I want to get the app to ask me again, any ideas besides getting in contact with amazon?


 Use the forum search function and look for "clear app data" or "select delivery location".


----------

